# FF: 10 Gallon Aquarium Free to good home



## psalvador (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello!

I'm giving away my 10 gallon aquarium. It comes with a lid with fluorescent lights, gravel, plants, rocks, and a few shells. Also a few fish (3 female bettas, 1 pleco, and 1 cory). No filter however, or thermometre.

Send me an email if you are interested. Must pick up.

Thanks,

[email protected]

Peter


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

emailed you with a couple questions


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

pm send....


----------



## Teewa (May 24, 2010)

I sent you an email just in case it's still available, I have baby guppies that are going to need more room soon


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

is this still available?


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

This looks like spam to me only one post and asking to be emailed directly, it was also posted on CL and not replying their either this should be gone in 5min if it's legit.....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

it's not spam, I talked to the guy last night, very nice guy at that..he doesn't have time for the tank anymore I had to pass on it as it's in False creek and I don't have transportation. Chances are he replied to the next person or 2 and found a new home. He was leaving town today so maybe he forgot to update the ad's. I found it a nice gesture he joined just to give away the tank to what he knew would be a good home . I have seen alot of people put their email addy's on their ads so don't be so quick to judge, he had just posted it yesterday, technically it was gone in 2 minutes, thanks to me it was pending till about 8:00pm last night , besides that not everyone sits by their computer till they get a reply for something they are giving away geez


----------



## psalvador (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for checking things out everyone. Had lots and lots of inquiries and of course could not reply to everyone. 

This has been given away and is no longer available. 


Peter


----------



## psalvador (Oct 31, 2010)

Also thanks John!


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry my bad, I have just seen adds that looked similar on CL where they email you to fill out a survey or something a week later.


----------



## psalvador (Oct 31, 2010)

No problem!


----------

